# Low Priced System?



## mallard32 (Jul 9, 2006)

How are you doing, i was just wondering, open for suggestions, what are some good systems that are cheap. If i could i would like it to be $250 or less. I want to hear good bass, but dont want it too loud to be stopped by the police.

Now ive looked up some:
Sony Dual 12" Subs
Sony ZR Series 2/1 channel Amp $250 for both

or

Dual 12" Bandpass Subwoofer (600watt rms) $130 newegg
with either
Visonik V218XT 600 watt rms 2/ Channel mono $60
or Valor Audio VPA404 4 channel 600 watt rms $99


Open to suggestions, but please let me know how the ones listed above will work.


Thank You in advance!


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

A lot of people have sub/amp package deals that you can find for cheap. I recommend http://www.Crutchfield.com because they have the best deals, customer service for life and you got lots of freebies like wiring harnesses that most places would charge you for.


----------

